# Kimler Var > Ülkücü Şehitler >  Faruk ferah

## ceyda

*FARUK FERAH 
*
5 NİSAN 1980 

18 yaşındaydı. Ailece Eskişehir'in 
Esentepe mahallesinde oturuyorlardı. Eskişehir Bahçelievler Lisesi'nden yeni 
mezun olmuş, ülkücülük suçundan girdiği cezaevinden dokuz gün önce tahliye 
edilmişti. Eskişehir Genç ülkücüler Derneği başkanlığı yapmaktaydı. Olay günü 
Eskişehir Köprübaşında miting düzenleyen komünistlerden bir grupla giriştiği 
silahlı çatışma neticesi vurularak şehid oldu. Cenazesi Esentepe mezarlığına 
defnedidi. Oğlunu kaybetmenin acısına dayanamayan babası kısa süre sonra vefat 
etti. 12 Eylül 1980 den sonra mezar başına dikilen, üzerinde: 

'Bir Leyle-yi Kadirde, düşen din 
için yere' mısra'ı ile başlayan şiirin bulunduğu mezar taşı polisler 
tarafından sökülerek götürüldü.

----------

